# Gear Sale (Scarborough)



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Prices aren't great, but a lot of stuff here. No idea if stuff pictured but not listed is also available.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

Pretty decent deal on the Orange and ENGL cabs.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

no.mop said:


> Pretty decent deal on the Orange and ENGL cabs.


I must be getting old because any time I see anything bigger than a 1x12 combo or above 20 watts, I just keep scrolling. Lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Some fair prices in there but LOL at the Soundcraft mixer.

I'd joke about this looking like fencing the gear from a jam space B&E, but the gear is too clean.


----------

